# تحويل الخشب الي وقود غازى للسيارات gasification



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

من تايلاند 

استطاع احد الشباب تصنيع جهاز صغير لانتاج وقود الغاز من الخشب لادارة الموتوسيكل الخاص به 


الفديو لمن اراد المشاهدة 

هنا 
*gasification*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c51G2kUOGw&feature=related


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

روابط خاصة للفديو 
وقد تم الرفع على مواقع غير محجوبة 

للتنزيل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c51G2kUOGw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c51G2kUOGw&feature=related

<a title="مخزن اكبر موقع عربي للتحميل الملفات و الصور" href="http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-22-09-xg2z3r40x.wmv" target="_blank" > تحميل الملف من هنا </a>

http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-22-09-xg2z3r40x.wmv

http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-22-09-xg2z3r40x.wmv


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

موقع اخر يمكنك المشاهدة عليه او التنزيل مباشرة 
gasification.wmv - 17.92MB
http://www.zshare.net/video/5743979307546b95/
http://www.zshare.net/video/5743979307546b95/

http://www.zshare.net/download/5743979307546b95/


انقر هنا 

http://www.zshare.net/download/5743979307546b95/


----------

